# where can I buy a leaf cutter ant tank and colony?



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi guys,
I would really like to try keeping leaf cutter ants but am crap at DIY projects so does anyone know where I can get a ready made/custom tank from? Also how hard are the colonies to get hold of now?
Many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

jerboa said:


> Hi guys,
> I would really like to try keeping leaf cutter ants but am crap at DIY projects so does anyone know where I can get a ready made/custom tank from? Also how hard are the colonies to get hold of now?
> Many thanks :2thumb:


There are several DIY tank plans on google, just search around a bit.

The nests are very hard to get good quality ones. Some companies occasionally sell them for around £200 but they are badly packed and usually die.

I may have a surplus nest next month for around £400 that has been imported by the best, but im not certain wether i need it for a display or not yet.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Supplier and breeder of insects and arachnids in the UK Click on available to order/at intervals for leafcutter ants.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

i would recommend the _acromyrmex octospinosus_ rather than the _atta_ _cephalotes_ as i read in practical reptile keeping that they were a better choice for beginners.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I may pass some of those plans onto a custom tank builder and get them to create something for me...
Cheers


----------

